# Spooky Expo 2 in SoCal



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Darkness falls across the land, the midnight hour is close at hand....Hey haunters, just wanted to give you all a heads up on one of the last shows of the year, Spooky Expo 2 at Frank & Son's in the City of Industry, CA. 70+ spooky shops, live music, food, free pins for the first 100 attendees and costumes are encouraged. This will be a great show to pick up your last minute gifts and garb before the...dare I say...Xmas season is here :cryvil::rolleyeton: Hope your holiday decorpse..er, decor is coming along frightfully and that you have a safe and in-sane Halloween everyone. https://www.frankandsonshow.net/


----------

